# How to tell if a loco/sound system has a decoder installed?



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

It has been a long time since I last ran MTS/DCC and now I find that I don't remember (and I did not write down) just which locos and sound systems I put decoders into. They tend to fall into these categories:

1. LGB locos that came with decoders (no problem here other than figuring out the Loco ID#)
2. LGB locos that I put LGB or Massoth decoders into (these will keep the decoders but I need to know they have them and the Loco ID#)
3. Various brands and models of locos and sound systems that I may or may not have put LGB, Massoth, MRC or Digitrax decoders into

I have reached a point where I am starting to thin out my inventory somewhat since there is no reason for me to keep trains that I no longer run or expect to run anytime soon.

As I looked over some stuff that I may decide to sell, I realized that in some cases I don't remember if I did or did not install any decoders into the locos and tenders. In some cases decoders might be worth more than the loco and tender so I would want to remove any (mainly LGB or Massoth) decoders before selling anything.

I remember something about non-decoder locos buzzing on the track when MTS/DCC is applied but have no idea how to tell if a sound system has a decoder installed short of taking the tender apart.

What is the easiest way to tell if a loco or sound tender has a decoder installed (any brand of decoder)?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would set them on a program track and try to read a CV.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For LGB, CV 8 is 123, and CV106 is the version. 

The LGB computer module 55045 and software will tell you the decoder type for LGB equipment, and you should have the latest software 6.00.00.4 

Manufacturer codes in CV 8 make it easy to understand who made the decoder, but the exact model of a decoder is not as easy to find. 

The Zimo programmer will tell you the type of Zimo decoder and firmware revision. I have not figured out how to decipher what sound is loaded other than listening to it.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Mike and Dan, 

I have a 55045 around here somewhere but I have never used it. I think I have 6.00.00.4 and will check it once I figure out what to do with the 55045. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For LGB engines, just load the software on a windows PC, then set the comm port. 
Then you must select the type of decoder (engine, sound car(4 axle coke, blue chicken dance are DCC)), switch,etc. 
Place the engine on the test track and read the values. Upper right window shows the decoder and version info. 
Note that you may have to set the engine switch to off to bypass the storage caps on some locos. 
If reading the 6500x sound box, you must disconnect the storage caps. 

Note that the 55045 does need a AC power input, I used 18 volts 2 amp. And it comes with a serial port connector, not USB.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan,

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

